
OnePlus 5 is out - yashafromrussia
https://oneplus.net/5
======
canada_dry
Plus: it looks nice, has a headphone jack, and offers a 128GB with 8GB RAM
option.

Minus: camera that should be much better, no SDCARD... and (IMHO) worse of
all: NO REMOVABLE BATTERY %@$#

What's really annoys me is that - so far - the reviews I seen even don't even
mention the battery is non-removable.

Sigh.

So I take it we've now just given up and have lost that battle. I had really
hoped the Samsung issue would have reset this debate.

(one such review here:
[http://mashable.com/2017/06/20/oneplus-5-review](http://mashable.com/2017/06/20/oneplus-5-review))

------
Silhouette
I saw two mainstream reviews of this so far. The first liked the new camera
setup. The second said it was awful.

Still waiting for answers to my two personal big questions:

1\. Will any of the other major brands offer a similarly high-spec, dual SIM
phone in the UK in the immediate future?

2\. What is the security and privacy situation with a OnePlus 5 running their
version of Android?

If I want a good quality, dual SIM phone so work + personal can be in the same
device, and I want the camera/video functionality and Internet/browser
functionality, and otherwise I really care very little about any sort of apps
or cloud-based anything and would actively prefer something simpler with more
privacy and security, is this currently the best option on the market?

~~~
pasbesoin
Yeah, the state of the camera currently makes this a non-starter for me. (I'm
no social media diva, but I do like photography and the ability to get good
images out of "the camera at hand", i.e. my phone.)

Nonetheless, I'd like to know more about your point 2). I remain nervous about
anything where the management of the platform is essentially coming out of
China.

~~~
Silhouette
_I remain nervous about anything where the management of the platform is
essentially coming out of China._

As do I. I'm just not sure having the management of the platform anywhere else
is any better. I wouldn't trust either big businesses or governments as far as
I could throw them when it comes to security and privacy any more, unless
there's some sort of positive evidence that a reasonable approach is being
taken.

~~~
pasbesoin
Yep. It's a sad state of affairs.

I guess I still feel marginally better off with Google and Apple (and Verizon
Wireless, to the extent they use their network as a wedge onto my otherwise
clean device).

Though when company X denies me insurance, company Y a loan...? (I helped a
felon get back on track, last year; my social network score has probably taken
a hit. And who knows what kind of surveillance this has opened me up for?)

I suppose I sound paranoid. But I ran into how arbitrarily exclusionary
insurance companies can be, back some decades ago in my 20's. One routine
appointment in isolation, in the medical history they requested. One circa
$100 charge for same, with no adverse diagnosis. Nonetheless, application
denied.

The Chinese might want to survey me for the access I have. Might want personal
information for leverage or for some future purge, if and when the U.S. really
does go down the crapper and gets taken over (behind the scenes, if not
overtly; look at ongoing ownership bids).

The U.S. wants to survey me to maximize profit extraction, and to make sure I
don't risk same.

------
pasbesoin
Sharing images and video is a primary function of the phone, these days.

Phones like this one keep missing the ball, on this feature point.

Seriously, in such social media, what other people see isn't how fast your
phone runs or how many apps it can juggle. It's your images and video.

